# My furry art



## Caedman (Aug 16, 2012)

I was having some issues uploading a file from my home PC, so thought I would see if the image hosting services worked here.

Anyhow, this is Lunk, kind of a lunk head bear.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Aug 16, 2012)

Ok.... Do you want a critique or something?


----------



## Thaily (Aug 16, 2012)

What's that on the right?


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 16, 2012)

Thaily said:


> What's that on the right?



A paw. 

I assume you posted this here, OP, because you want our views. My personal view is that there is an absense of obvious structure in the image, it's all pretty melty and jelly like.


----------



## Thaily (Aug 16, 2012)

Not a bear paw.
Bear paws are huge and have long claws.


----------



## Caedman (Aug 16, 2012)

Fallowfox said:


> A paw.
> 
> I assume you posted this here, OP, because you want our views. My personal view is that there is an absense of obvious structure in the image, it's all pretty melty and jelly like.



Thanks! Very astute.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Aug 16, 2012)

I can but help seeing the similarities in this





do you have a source you draw from because it looks almost too perfect for just a sketch


----------



## Thaily (Aug 16, 2012)

My suggestion is that you look at a bear sometime :\


----------



## Ilayas (Aug 16, 2012)

When I first saw it I didn't read your description and thought it looked like a dog.  It doesn't really look like a bear, but it does look like it's neck was broken.


----------



## Caedman (Aug 16, 2012)

I appreciate the comments, and will definitely take your words to heart. It is drawn from a photograph, but freehand and I am still learning.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Aug 16, 2012)

Just a word of advice. When someone tells you to look at photos, don't just look at one photo and go draw it. Look at many photos, and videos and study the subject you're drawing.

Most people don't know how photography works and just think "it's a photo so it 'tells the truth' ..." however, you don't know what kind of lens was used and many other situations in photography that can cause distortions.

In addition as a beginner this is why people repeat "Draw from life" you have to learn how to see in order to draw, and you have to do lots of drawings.

It's perfectly ok to make mistakes because that is how you learn.


----------



## Caedman (Aug 17, 2012)

Very true!  Thanks for the advice, and I'll keep learning, and try not to annoy too many people.


----------



## FireFeathers (Aug 21, 2012)

Anatomy work. Major anatomy work. Keep at it.


----------

